# Notes on All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (10/8/16)

I have been asked a few times why our All Day Vapes are so cheap. Lest it be equated to low quality let me explain.

The recipes for the ADV line comes from my stash of recipes I developed over the years for my own use, so there has been no development cost or time to factor into costs.

As we import flavourings directly for our DIY concetrates our flavouring costs are at minimum.

We have already set up clean room/lab access for the DIY concentrates so we have no additional costs in producing the e-liquids.

Although the ADV range are not the simplest of recipes, having 5 to 6 flavouring components each, they are not our most complex recipes. These may be launched at a later date. The ADV range is not intended to compete with 'premium juices' but rather it is aimed at those that want good juices but find vaping only 'premium juices' a strain on their budget.

At no point is quality compromised to lower price.


In the very near future we will announce the launch of premixed concentrates for these juices as well, for those that prefer to DIY and cut costs further.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/8/16)

Another point I forgot to mention, there is no middle man. We import the flavouring, we produce the e-liquid and we retail it. It is a huge point in keeping prices down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer (10/8/16)

Any alcohol content in your juices?


----------



## Stosta (10/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I have been asked a few times why our All Day Vapes are so cheap. Lest it be equated to low quality let me explain.
> 
> The recipes for the ADV line comes from my stash of recipes I developed over the years for my own use, so there has been no development cost or time to factor into costs.
> 
> ...


What an absolute win! Well done guys, a very interesting move! Will have to try some of these

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (10/8/16)

Stosta said:


> What an absolute win! Well done guys, a very interesting move! Will have to try some of these


I too will be ordering some come month end.

Perhaps a special if we take 1 of each flavours in the ADV range? Even discounted shipping would do the trick... on the first order to sample.



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/8/16)

Kaizer said:


> Any alcohol content in your juices?



@Kaizer The Cocolime contains what can be termed traces of alcohol (in the coconut flavouring) but not in any of the others.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> I too will be ordering some come month end.
> 
> Perhaps a special if we take 1 of each flavours in the ADV range? Even discounted shipping would do the trick... on the first order to sample.
> 
> ...



@boxerulez We are trying to work out something. Not too much room to play with at these prices but we understand the need for sampling. Will post here if we come up with something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (10/8/16)

Eyes glued. Im contemplating 30ml of each at 1.5 or 3.0 nic for end of the month. Even at full shipping. 

Will be grabbing some clapton wire and a few other goodies also.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (11/8/16)

These prices are an absolute win. Amazing stuff @YeOldeOke 

It is so good to see prices coming down especially with the the amount of juice one goes through in the sub ohm range. There is definitely a place for the more expensive craft juices but a more affordable everyday Vape is exactly what the budget needs

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Kaizer The Cocolime contains what can be termed traces of alcohol (in the coconut flavouring) but not in any of the others.



@Kaizer
I was mistaken. The coconut flavouring used in our Cocolime is FA coconut, not INW. So no, it doesn't contain alcohol. None of the flavours do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> I too will be ordering some come month end.
> 
> Perhaps a special if we take 1 of each flavours in the ADV range? Even discounted shipping would do the trick... on the first order to sample.
> 
> ...



@boxerulez

We've made a 25% off on first ADV purchase coupon: *advfirst*
No restrictions on min or max order and can be mixed with other goodies not subject to the discount.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @boxerulez
> 
> We've made a 25% off on first ADV purchase coupon: *advfirst*
> No restrictions on min or max order and can be mixed with other goodies not subject to the discount.
> ...


I love you man! Will definately be ordering those, they are already in my cart, though only around the 25th. When will you restock wires again? I wanted to get the clapton reel also, but I saw no stock currently...


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/8/16)

@boxerulez Clapton is sold out unfortunately. We are looking at shutting down the hardware section for a variety of reasons - which is why we have reduced prices there to rock bottom. It is too fashion-prone to my liking - we may swing it to lower-power-beginner type hardware - it is still under consideration. Our DIY and juice sections will be expanded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/8/16)

Receiving some juices this afternoon... can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/8/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Receiving some juices this afternoon... can't wait



@Smoky Jordan Hope you enjoy. Sorry about that 25% thing, was only instituted today. Use it next time.


----------



## boxerulez (12/8/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Receiving some juices this afternoon... can't wait


Please do share... What did you order and what have you tested so far?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Smoky Jordan Hope you enjoy. Sorry about that 25% thing, was only instituted today. Use it next time.


Thanks I will remind you


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> Please do share... What did you order and what have you tested so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Hi @boxerulez 

I got the lychee, lemon and forest Berry yoghurt. Got home and needed to charge some batteries for my Chieftain. Will drip a little later but so far they smell quite Kiff


----------



## boxerulez (14/8/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @boxerulez
> 
> I got the lychee, lemon and forest Berry yoghurt. Got home and needed to charge some batteries for my Chieftain. Will drip a little later but so far they smell quite Kiff


And the verdict?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (15/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> And the verdict?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


just wanted them to steep a little longer but will report back soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/8/16)

@Smoky Jordan How is it going after the steep? @Scouse45 had a similar problem - too strong a hit. He is also vaping at higher power. We changed his base from 70/30 to 80/20 and now it is perfect. I'd think the same will apply to your setup. I can send you a mix at 80/20 at no cost if you wish - see if we can sort you out as well? Let me know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Smoky Jordan How is it going after the steep? @Scouse45 had a similar problem - too strong a hit. He is also vaping at higher power. We changed his base from 70/30 to 80/20 and now it is perfect. I'd think the same will apply to your setup. I can send you a mix at 80/20 at no cost if you wish - see if we can sort you out as well? Let me know.


Are they getting a harsh throat hit? Or why the adjusted ratio?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (16/8/16)

Anywah was going to say when I tried mixing with clyrolinx base his nic is very peppery.

Had to dial it back adding dolly to the mix. All the way to 85/15 with 1.5% nic and it was still too harsh after 2 weeks steep.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/8/16)

I designed the vape as an all day vape, thinking most take a tank to the office and vape at lower power levels - 30/40W. Which is why the 70/30 ratio. They vape at 70/80W so just as you'll get a greater nic hit so you get a greater flavour hit. But the higher PG level then makes for too harsh a hit. Dropping the ratio to 80/20 reduces the harshness and smoothes things out especially at higher power.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/8/16)

We use Prime-Nic which is considered the best locally sourced nic. No peppery taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (16/8/16)

This 80/20 blend is sick man pumps clouds and flavour really really nice guys trust me! The 70/30 good for lower power but above 40w seems to me the 80/20 is jus great! Great service @YeOldeOke great guy and really cares about quality and service

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/8/16)

Can you make a note on my order for 80/20 also please @YeOldeOke

Will def be 80/20 Hopefully order will come through early next week. Will you be off at Vapecon also or will it be business as usual for you?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/8/16)

I have a mate who mixes with prime nic and also at 70/30 at 3mg and was also harsh.
He now mixes at 1.5mg nic and much much better.


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> Can you make a note on my order for 80/20 also please @YeOldeOke
> 
> Will def be 80/20 Hopefully order will come through early next week. Will you be off at Vapecon also or will it be business as usual for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



@boxerulez When you order there is a field for notes in checkout, just note 80/20 there, or whatever ratio you prefer. I may make the default 80/20, I'll chew on it. Starting to look like most vape at higher power at the office - we live and we learn.

I'd love to be at Vapecon - especially with these ADV's for sampling - but I won't be in Gauteng at the time, long standing arrangement.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/8/16)

Im also defiantly gonna be ordering me some juice come month end.
I have to give it to you @YeOldeOke
And commend you on bringing out a affordable juice line.

There are alot of new juice lines poping up trying to compete with the "premium juice"
No one is actually coming out (except yourself ofcourse) with a good tasting affordable juice line.

Not everyone can afford R300 for 2 bottles a week on juice and you have helped giving people that chance to actualy afford vaping.

So big up to you bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have a mate who mixes with prime nic and also at 70/30 at 3mg and was also harsh.
> He now mixes at 1.5mg nic and much much better.



Yes it will be. Problem may then be that he starts yearning for nic. I'd prefer to stay at the nic that satisfies and drop the PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/8/16)

Awwww and you will be missing out on all those special deals just like me  Really hoping one of my friends pick up an RX2/3 from Sir Vape for me...

Anyway... still very excited to get your juices down here. Cannot wait to taste. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im also defiantly gonna be ordering me some juice come month end.
> I have to give it to you @YeOldeOke
> And commend you on bringing out a affordable juice line.
> 
> ...



There's no way I'm going to get rich in this business in SA, the market is too small. I started this e-Cig because I enjoy vaping and I enjoy the remarkable spirit within the vaping community. I enjoy the business, makes me feel useful. I'm paranoid about quality, living around China and it's cheap price/crap quality too long. I had to DIY from early on because of the price of commercial juices so learnt a lot. But all do not have the time for the long learning curve of DIY and battle to afford 'premium' juices for all their needs.

Win-win.

I just cannot drop our Flavourart prices. That would be in breach of Flavourart's conditions and ethics are important to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (16/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Smoky Jordan How is it going after the steep? @Scouse45 had a similar problem - too strong a hit. He is also vaping at higher power. We changed his base from 70/30 to 80/20 and now it is perfect. I'd think the same will apply to your setup. I can send you a mix at 80/20 at no cost if you wish - see if we can sort you out as well? Let me know.


@YeOldeOke thanks so much for the offer but after a few days it seems much better. They are great flavours unlike any others on the market locally that I have tried. I have just been dripping them for now but will soon be vaping them on my 3 RTA'S and that will be at 35-40w so I'm sure that will be it's sweet spot. Even on the dripper now I'm really getting into them. Thanks for caring man and good on you for making good and affordable juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/8/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> @YeOldeOke thanks so much for the offer but after a few days it seems much better. They are great flavours unlike any others on the market locally that I have tried. I have just been dripping them for now but will soon be vaping them on my 3 RTA'S and that will be at 35-40w so I'm sure that will be it's sweet spot. Even on the dripper now I'm really getting into them. Thanks for caring man and good on you for making good and affordable juices.



Good to hear. Thanks for the feedback.

Any suggestions on how we can improve is always welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (18/8/16)

@YeOldeOke Thanks for the call confirming the order and correcting my terrible spelling 
looking forward to trying the juices next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/8/16)

Bizkuit said:


> @YeOldeOke Thanks for the call confirming the order and correcting my terrible spelling
> looking forward to trying the juices next week.



@Bizkuit Only a pleasure, thanks for the order. We may be able to get it to you by tomorrow pm but that's not a promise. You will get a notification email on dispatch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (18/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Bizkuit Only a pleasure, thanks for the order. We may be able to get it to you by tomorrow pm but that's not a promise. You will get a notification email on dispatch.



That would be a bonus thanks


----------



## Neal (18/8/16)

Hey @YeOldeOke, how you doing man? Mate, can you ship outside of SA, to Swaziland specifically?


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/8/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @YeOldeOke, how you doing man? Mate, can you ship outside of SA, to Swaziland specifically?



Hi @Neal How you doing?

For you I killa da bull man. 

Let me see what shipping options we have to Swazi and I'll get back to you.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @YeOldeOke, how you doing man? Mate, can you ship outside of SA, to Swaziland specifically?



Sent you a PM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lehan (19/8/16)

Has anyone tried some of the ADV juices or has anyone reviewed this? I'm looking to get quite a few but would like to know what you guys think.

Thanks,


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/8/16)

@Lehan Just scroll up the page there are two people who have commented. It is still new so comments are scarce.


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> In the very near future we will announce the launch of premixed concentrates for these juices as well, for those that prefer to DIY and cut costs further.



I have been asked about these ADV premixed concentrates again this morning. In view of the hulabaloo @method1 was subjected to yesterday on the imported premixes he brought to market we have decided to put the idea on ice for the time being.  My sincere apologies to those that were looking forward to it, we will keep you updated.


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I have been asked about these ADV premixed concentrates again this morning. In view of the hulabaloo @method1 was subjected to yesterday on the imported premixes he brought to market we have decided to put the idea on ice for the time being.  My sincere apologies to those that were looking forward to it, we will keep you updated.



Even if i give you R100 under the table @YeOldeOke


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Even if i give you R100 under the table @YeOldeOke




@Clouds4Days Sorry man. We really wanted to bring this in as part of the expansion we planned for our DIY section but we have to reassess the viability.

We think we should first focus on extending the juice range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/8/16)

W


YeOldeOke said:


> @Clouds4Days Sorry man. We really wanted to bring this in as part of the expansion we planned for our DIY section but we have to reassess the viability.
> 
> We think we should first focus on extending the juice range.



Was worth a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (19/8/16)

@YeOldeOke sorry but I can't find any reference in this thread or on Google: what shop is this? Forgive my ignorance


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/8/16)

The_Ice said:


> @YeOldeOke sorry but I can't find any reference in this thread or on Google: what shop is this? Forgive my ignorance



It's https://e-cig.co.za

No problem

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> We think we should first focus on extending the juice range.



We have been working hard and will be announcing a new line in our ADV's this week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez (22/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> We have been working hard and will be announcing a new line in our ADV's this week.


Awesome... in time for my order then 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (22/8/16)

Any clues yet of the profiles


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/8/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Any clues yet of the profiles


@Smoky Jordan They are Creme Brulee type desserts. Methinks they're delicious

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/8/16)

I do recommend that all the ADV's are steeped for a week now. I know I said 3 days, thats how I used to vape them but I was always in a hurry. They are fairly complex so do need a week really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> Awesome... in time for my order then
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



@boxerulez  They, or at least some of them, should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/8/16)

Just want to leave this in Notes as well, as it may be important to some.

It should also be noted I don't use sucrose/sucralose/artificial sweeteners. Never been a fan, and sucrose gunks up coils pretty fast. I'm also not sure about inhalation. It's probably OK.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (28/8/16)

So, awesome service thanks so much @YeOldeOke

Tested the cherry parfait. Flavour spot on but throat hit of note. Into cupboard all of them for steeping. Will try again next weekend.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (28/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> So, awesome service thanks so much @YeOldeOke
> 
> Tested the cherry parfait. Flavour spot on but throat hit of note. Into cupboard all of them for steeping. Will try again next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Did you get the 80/20 PG/VG?


----------



## boxerulez (28/8/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Did you get the 80/20 PG/VG?


Yip.

I have a baby throat lol. Not even any warranted shake and vape recipes goes down my hole.

Ill just let it steep.

How long did yours sit before it was smooth?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (3/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @boxerulez
> 
> We've made a 25% off on first ADV purchase coupon: *advfirst*
> No restrictions on min or max order and can be mixed with other goodies not subject to the discount.
> ...



DOH somehow I missed this on my order , don't see it advertised on the site either ?


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/11/16)

Daniel said:


> DOH somehow I missed this on my order , don't see it advertised on the site either ?


The 25% off was a couple of months back at the launch. It was changed to 10% a while back as we couldn't keep the 25% offer at these prices. The 10% has actually also been phased out a while ago as our prices are already very low, but I've PM'd you a coupon for 10% just because

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (3/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> The 25% off was a couple of months back at the launch. It was changed to 10% a while back as we couldn't keep the 25% offer at these prices. The 10% has actually also been phased out a while ago as our prices are already very low, but I've PM'd you a coupon for 10% just because


Ah thanks man


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Kaizer
> I was mistaken. The coconut flavouring used in our Cocolime is FA coconut, not INW. So no, it doesn't contain alcohol. None of the flavours do.



Hi there

I thank you for your transparency, it is both refreshing and very much appreciated.

Are we still alcohol free on all?

The first 6 bottles I tried from you were all sublime, will need to place a new order soon.

Once again, thank you for the extent of your honesty and actually considering each individual concentrate


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> Hi there
> 
> I thank you for your transparency, it is both refreshing and very much appreciated.
> 
> ...



@ShamZ Yes, all our juices are alcohol, diacetyl and sweetener free, and will remain so in new flavours developed. If ever we have the urge to introduce any of these into any new flavour we will highlight the fact boldly on the product page. But I really don't see a need for us to use any flavouring that contains those.

Glad you enjoyed the juice. You know about our monthly draw for reviews?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-monthly-draw.t29935/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ShamZ Yes, all our juices are alcohol, diacetyl and sweetener free, and will remain so in new flavours developed. If ever we have the urge to introduce any of these into any new flavour we will highlight the fact boldly on the product page. But I really don't see a need for us to use any flavouring that contains those.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the juice. You know about our monthly draw for reviews?
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-monthly-draw.t29935/



I sincerely thank you for your response. I've been enjoying these and will post honest reviews on the site soon. 

Your competition is a really nice gesture, but I fell the quality and affordability of your lines has already made me feel like a winner.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Calvinh (22/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @boxerulez
> 
> We've made a 25% off on first ADV purchase coupon: *advfirst*
> No restrictions on min or max order and can be mixed with other goodies not subject to the discount.
> ...



Hi i understand this was posted a few months ago just checking if one can still use the coupon on first order ? I am keen to try some of your line so just checking before i hit Order  GREAT pricing by the way.


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/12/16)

@Calvinh Unfortunately that was an introductory offer some months ago. We could not continue it at these prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (22/12/16)

Any chance you do a sampler pack at 10ml? I would like to try every single flavor you have, but, only a 10ml bottle of each.

From there I can pick my own personal favs, and order 100ml of them.


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/12/16)

@Richelo Killian We have been thinking of offering something like that, but haven't yet worked it out. It presents quite a few production problems that have to be sorted out. If we do that it'd probably have to be 0mg only.

Not on the immediate horizon I'm afraid, but still a possibility.


----------



## Richelo Killian (22/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Richelo Killian We have been thinking of offering something like that, but haven't yet worked it out. It presents quite a few production problems that have to be sorted out. If we do that it'd probably have to be 0mg only.
> 
> Not on the immediate horizon I'm afraid, but still a possibility.



Yeah, fixed nic level makes sense, and no issue with testing/sampling at 0mg.

I am always surprised that juice vendors that have more than say 3 juices, don't offer sample packs. Quickest and easiest way for new or potential customers to sample everything on offer and pick their favs.


----------



## Calvinh (22/12/16)

Thanks @YeOldeOke worth a shot. I still feel at that pricing through you guys specifically samples are not needed as its cheap already! So will be ordering some soon and will give some reviews. 

Any advise with regards to steeping on the desert flavors ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/12/16)

Richelo Killian said:


> Yeah, fixed nic level makes sense, and no issue with testing/sampling at 0mg.
> 
> I am always surprised that juice vendors that have more than say 3 juices, don't offer sample packs. Quickest and easiest way for new or potential customers to sample everything on offer and pick their favs.



Yes it is, which is why we've wanted to bring out a sample pack for a long time. But at 30+ flavours and growing, it becomes a not insignificant issue in filling tiny bottles. And keeping the cost somewhere between free and very low.


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Thanks @YeOldeOke worth a shot. I still feel at that pricing through you guys specifically samples are not needed as its cheap already! So will be ordering some soon and will give some reviews.
> 
> Any advise with regards to steeping on the desert flavors ?


Thanks for understanding.
Two weeks seem to be best, especially the parfaits.


----------



## Calvinh (22/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Thanks for understanding.
> Two weeks seem to be best, especially the parfaits.



You trying to make me drool on myself  cool just wont look at it for 2 weeks  Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Calvinh (22/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Thanks for understanding.
> Two weeks seem to be best, especially the parfaits.



Aaaaaand congrats on my *FIRST* Vape online order @YeOldeOke i look forward to trying some of your range!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/12/16)

@Richelo Killian To expand on this. Bear in mind our aim is to supply quality juices at low prices. In the OP I went into the reasons we can do that. Every layer we add increases costs. We have guys phoning us that are actually upset because we don't offer a shop or walk-in facility to test and pick up juices. If we do, then prices will rise significantly, defeating the object of the exercise. Same with too many samples, freebies and discounts. And retailing through other vendors.

The operation is set up as lean as possible without compromising quality. We didn't offer 30ml in the beginning, we brought that in so people can try a variety without breaking the bank.

That said, I'd still like to bring out samples, because we are confident of our quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Aaaaaand congrats on my *FIRST* Vape online order @YeOldeOke i look forward to trying some of your range!


What did you order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (22/12/16)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> @Stosta


I think the only one I haven't tried is the Apple Cinnamon Scone, but you have some winners there! The Forest Berry is specifically delicious (it has a strong throat hit though, but the better your patience with letting it steep, the better you rewards shall be), and thank you for reminding me about the lime! I meant to leave it for a baking hot day like today, so will dig it out tonight, very refreshing!


----------



## Calvinh (22/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I think the only one I haven't tried is the Apple Cinnamon Scone, but you have some winners there! The Forest Berry is specifically delicious (it has a strong throat hit though, but the better your patience with letting it steep, the better you rewards shall be), and thank you for reminding me about the lime! I meant to leave it for a baking hot day like today, so will dig it out tonight, very refreshing!




Schweet man thanks for the tip ! Will let you know how the apple one goes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (22/12/16)

damn vendors that interact with the community.

Costing me money by being all nice and stuff.

@YeOldeOke order #4776 just for being a nice supporting vendor 

dammit. So far this month I've bought myself 2 xmas gifts and none for the family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (22/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Richelo Killian To expand on this. Bear in mind our aim is to supply quality juices at low prices. In the OP I went into the reasons we can do that. Every layer we add increases costs. We have guys phoning us that are actually upset because we don't offer a shop or walk-in facility to test and pick up juices. If we do, then prices will rise significantly, defeating the object of the exercise. Same with too many samples, freebies and discounts. And retailing through other vendors.
> 
> The operation is set up as lean as possible without compromising quality. We didn't offer 30ml in the beginning, we brought that in so people can try a variety without breaking the bank.
> 
> That said, I'd still like to bring out samples, because we are confident of our quality.



@YeOldeOke totally understand.

No disrespect or pressure intended. I build and grow businesses, especially online ones, and I am ALWAYS thinking about how a business can GROW, because, that is what I paid to do 

So, the samples suggestion was just coming from a place of business growth, and, personally of course, wanting to try all the flavors and not be stuck with 15ml to 20ml of unused juices I don't like.

On the cost side ... I understand where you're coming from, and it IS great, BUT, at the same time ... Twisp is most probably one of the most expensive vendors in SA, their gear and juice is average, yet, they can hardly keep up with growth. GREAT marketing, etc, etc, etc has all led to their amazing growth in this country.

Maybe introduce a few PREMIUM juices at higher cost to help carry some of the lower cost ones, etc. Sorry, just thinking out loud a little 

I'll shutup now, and stop highjacking this thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (23/12/16)

@YeOldeOke got the tracking number from TCG now.

Toffee Apple
Chilled Pineapple
Orange Parfait

I'm breaking out of my normal flavour domain here, so quite excited to get my delivery 

Now with the disclaimer that ADV's should be steeped at least a week before vaping, if someone was to be a little excitable, would any of these be tryable upon delivery? You know, because, feelings. And patience is a virtue in a vice filled world (and boy, do I have vices )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/12/16)

craigb said:


> @YeOldeOke got the tracking number from TCG now.
> 
> Toffee Apple
> Chilled Pineapple
> ...



@craigb By all means try them upon receipt. It will give you a baseline on which to judge the steeping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/12/16)

If you come out with some samples, I will there like a bear!
Really been wanting to try some of your juices as the price point is fantastic! 

Although there are soo many, like, where to start and not end up with a huge bill come check out.
Samples would be great!


----------

